# New in Kuala Lumpur



## gracerose203 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am a 26 year-old girl who just moved to KL for a new financial job. I just would like some advice from the expats forum on some concerns I may have. This is the first time I post a thread so I am sorry for any inconveniences.

1. My company is in Jalan Strachan Off Jalan Ipoh, Sentul 51200, Kuala Lumpur. I am still searching for a room to rent. I read some posts in the forum and people suggest some locations such as Ampang, Bangsar, Bukit Bintang, Imbi, Mont Kiara. I do not drive and I will take mostly the public transportation or I just walk around. So please could you suggest the location which is suitable? My budget is not high, just around 500 - 700 RM for a room.

2. I read some information about the public transport. I am thinking to buy the monthly transport card, do you think it is reasonable? Right now, my company let me stay in Vistana KL hotel but from June, I have to find my own place. So if I move around for supermarket or shopping, should I buy the pass?

Thank you in advance for your help. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

gracerose203 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am a 26 year-old girl who just moved to KL for a new financial job. I just would like some advice from the expats forum on some concerns I may have. This is the first time I post a thread so I am sorry for any inconveniences.
> 
> ...


Hi grace, welcome to Malaysia.

You can try to search for the room to let in Find Accomodation Across South East Asia, Malaysia, Singapore, Indonesia, Philippines, and Brunei | iBilik (formerly known as CariBilik) or Rumah Dijual, Beli, Cari & Disewakan Rumah | Rumah123.com.

As for the public transport, you may purchase the Touch & Go (T&G) card which can be used on public buses, LRT & MRT and train. You can inquire on the T&G card at KL Sentral Station.

Some of the bus services within KL city is free. I think its pinkish in color. Do have a look out for these free buses.


----------



## anonserg (May 13, 2014)

Hi Grace,

Welcome to KL. If I am not mistaken your office is near to Sentul LRT station therefore any housing area near to an LRT station all over the city should be convenience for you to commute to work.

Here's a few I can recommend:

Salak Selatan LRT - nearby this station is an area called Bandar Sri Permaisuri comprising many apartment complexes suiting any budget you have. You may want to try look for a room in Cengal Condominium, Bayu Tasik 1 condo or Bayu Tasik 2 condo. All are within walking distance to the station. Nearby there are many shops, eateries and supermarket.

Bukit Jalil LRT - many condos which are formerly a housing complex for the Commonwealth Games in 1998.


----------



## livingston (Mar 5, 2012)

Dear Grace,

Welcome to KL.
Trust every process completed at your end. if you say your office is in Sentul * LRT , you can look Titiwangsa area (Titiwangsa sentral condo is bit new one) looks it will fix your budget. Kindly let me know if any info..

Cheers,


----------

